# Focusing



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Lowered my R/C mini and had a play about with Macro and manual focus...

Before... like a 4x4...








Spring Before...








Spring After...








Slammed...








Just have to find somway of doing the rear now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Problem... it's too low and wont go over carpets  But on a better note it has the turning circle of a fish....


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

if it aint broke dont touch it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeh but it looks cool :lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Your gonna need bigger springs and a load of filler to make it look anything like a Focus.

HTH.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

The front is just too low! Looks cool though


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Want to lower the back some more but mean I have to file down the inner arches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

DIRFT....










My ****e photo shopping :lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

was going to say if thats a drift are you on drugs :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

haha. that's ace. I have a ford focus WRC, did you just take it apart and cut the springs then put it together?

I painted the wheels on mine white myself, ahaha. 
I'll cut the springs now actually, was it a long job?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> haha. that's ace. I have a ford focus WRC, did you just take it apart and cut the springs then put it together?
> 
> I painted the wheels on mine white myself, ahaha.
> I'll cut the springs now actually, was it a long job?


Yeh... Actually you can see a height difference between the first set of lowred pics I did and the second set. I actually removed the springs all together the second time :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

*This is a drift *










 If the wheels wasn't blurred, it would of been more convincing :lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Serious said:


> Your gonna need bigger springs and a load of filler to make it look anything like a Focus.
> 
> HTH.


FPMSL :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I've just nearly choked on mince pie 

Bailes, your attempt to chav up your BINI are a FAIL, but the photography is pretty good mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Skyliner... this is the original...


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Bit better, the picture angle of the car doesn't help, but its better


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Shame it doesn't go over the carpet, should have put some adjustable coilovers in it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Shame it doesn't go over the carpet, should have put some adjustable coilovers in it!


I'l use some washers to raise it 1/2 mm


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Bailes1992 said:


> I'l use some washers to raise it 1/2 mm


Nice one, BTW I don't think it's legal to have the front windows tinted in the UK


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

:lol: 

You've got to be kidding me!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Vyker said:


> :lol:
> 
> You've got to be kidding me!!!


Nope.... Kim went to Asda so I lowered my Mini :lol:


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

windows need a bit of a clean


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

christhesparky said:


> windows need a bit of a clean


Yup, and the back bumper could to with a re-spray....


----------

